# Star Wars: Empire at War Gold Pack wont work



## jus1017 (Jul 10, 2011)

i bought SW: Empire at War gold pack and after i installed it and i can play empire at war no problem but the expansion (forces of corruption) keeps freezing when i try to lauch it ....it gise me a message: An exception has occured. See_logfile.txt and _except.txt for details.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What do the exception logs logfile.txt and _except.txt say?


----------



## jus1017 (Jul 10, 2011)

it gives me the option to click retry to debug but when i do it freezes and says program stopped working


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

logfile.txt and except.txt are 2 notepad files that may contain the error code of why the install failed, Hit the start button type logfile.txt in the box open the file and see what it says.


----------



## theeclownbro (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah same here, this game used to work fine, then when i install it on my new comp(specified below) empire at war works great, then as soon as i launch forces of corruption, fail, crash and i get the exception message, i checked the log.txt file and is stated below:


```
Exception in thread 16C4 - Main Thread
Exception code EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION
The thread tried to read from or write to a virtual address for which it does not have the appropriate access.
Attempt to read from address 00000018
Exception occurred at 0091D7FE - Unknown code pointer
Stack walk:
00000000 : Unknown
Register dump:
Eip:0091D7FE Esp:0028F494 Ebp:00000000
Eax:00000000 Ebx:00000000 Ecx:00000320
Edx:00000258 Esi:00000001 Edi:00000000
EFlags:00010212
CS:0023 SS:002b DS:002b ES:002b FS:0053 GS:002b
Bytes at CS:EIP (0091D7FE): 83 78 18 10 72 05 8B 40 04 EB 03 83 C0 04 50 68 C0 97 A5 00 68 4C 96 A5 00 E8 84 61 C0 FF 56 68 A4 97 A5 00 68 4C 96 A5 00 E8 74 61 C0 FF 55 68 88 97 A5 00 68 4C 96 A5 00 E8 64 61 C0 FF 57 68 
Stack Dump:
0028F494: 00000000
0028F498: 746F26E0
0028F49C: 0028F5E8
0028F4A0: 01619001
0028F4A4: 00000258
0028F4A8: 00000320
0028F4AC: 00000001
0028F4B0: 00000000
0028F4B4: 00000000
0028F4B8: 00000000
0028F4BC: 00000000
0028F4C0: 3ECCCCCD
0028F4C4: 3DCCCCCD
0028F4C8: 00000000
0028F4CC: 00000000
0028F4D0: 00000320
0028F4D4: 00000258
0028F4D8: 00000000
0028F4DC: 00000001
0028F4E0: 00000000
0028F4E4: 00000000
0028F4E8: 00000000
0028F4EC: 00000000
0028F4F0: 3ECCCCCD
0028F4F4: 3DCCCCCD
0028F4F8: 00000000
0028F4FC: 00000000
0028F500: 00000320
0028F504: 00000258
0028F508: 00000000
0028F50C: 0091DF1C
0028F510: 00000001
0028F514: 01619001
0028F518: 00000000
0028F51C: 0041AA50
0028F520: 00000000
0028F524: 00000000
0028F528: 00020046
0028F52C: 00000000
0028F530: 00000320
0028F534: 00000258
0028F538: 0000004B
0028F53C: 00010001
0028F540: 009B2174
0028F544: 01619001
0028F548: 000349E0
0028F54C: 00033FC8
0028F550: 0000C0D0
0028F554: 0000BF18
0028F558: 02E7C000
0028F55C: 045D9000
0028F560: 02E7C000
0028F564: 0028F5E8
0028F568: 005667D7
0028F56C: FFFFFFFF
0028F570: 0028F57C
0028F574: 00000028
0028F578: 746F26E0
0028F57C: 00000028
0028F580: 0041B390
0028F584: 00000000
0028F588: 00000320
0028F58C: 00000258
0028F590: 0000004B
0028F594: 00010001
0028F598: 009B2AAC
0028F59C: 009B2AB8
0028F5A0: 009B29D0
0028F5A4: 02E7C000
0028F5A8: 0261A000
0028F5AC: 001EB0DA
0028F5B0: 00000000
0028F5B4: 009B4410
0028F5B8: 01619000
0028F5BC: 0043FF10
0028F5C0: 04C42D00
0028F5C4: 00000000
0028F5C8: 00400000
0028F5CC: 006D0417
0028F5D0: 00000000
0028F5D4: 0000000F
0028F5D8: 00000000
0028F5DC: 00AD7E54
0028F5E0: 00000000
0028F5E4: 00000001
0028F5E8: 0028F840
0028F5EC: 00440CBC
0028F5F0: 75BC1245
0028F5F4: 00000000
0028F5F8: 01619000
0028F5FC: 46323539
0028F600: 30443134
0028F604: 42443933
0028F608: 37303534
0028F60C: 42343841
0028F610: 38343034
0028F614: 36374538
0028F618: 45323237
0028F61C: 32313020
0028F620: 36353433
0028F624: 41393837
0028F628: 45444342
0028F62C: 77415049
0028F630: 775FA065
0028F634: 00CA3D90
0028F638: 00000002
0028F63C: 042F0FB0
0028F640: 042F0000
0028F644: 042F0FE8
0028F648: 00000003
0028F64C: 042F0150
0028F650: 00000000
0028F654: 00000000
0028F658: 00000005
0028F65C: 0028F748
0028F660: 00000002
0028F664: 775BE36C
0028F668: 775FA189
0028F66C: 043FA518
0028F670: 042F019C
0028F674: 042F0000
0028F678: 00080027
0028F67C: 00000001
0028F680: 042F0194
0028F684: 042F0000
0028F688: 042F0150
0028F68C: 22BE0240
0028F690: 00050028
0028F694: 00000001
0028F698: 775FA079
0028F69C: 775BE36C
0028F6A0: 775FA041
0028F6A4: 00A89B50
0028F6A8: 775BE36C
0028F6AC: 775FA055
0028F6B0: 00000024
0028F6B4: 042F01B4
0028F6B8: 042F0000
0028F6BC: 00000003
0028F6C0: 04300048
0028F6C4: FFFF0000
0028F6C8: 00000003
0028F6CC: 04300440
0028F6D0: 00F20002
0028F6D4: 00000003
0028F6D8: 00000000
0028F6DC: 00F80001
0028F6E0: 00000003
0028F6E4: 002C852D
0028F6E8: 00000028
0028F6EC: 04300358
0028F6F0: 00000000
0028F6F4: 00000024
0028F6F8: 04300048
0028F6FC: 00000000
0028F700: 0432B0A8
0028F704: 04300048
0028F708: 0430016C
0028F70C: 0432B060
0028F710: 04300578
0028F714: 04A07F60
0028F718: 0028F6AC
0028F71C: 002C852D
0028F720: 0028F7D0
0028F724: 00000050
0028F728: 0000005F
0028F72C: FFFFFFFE
0028F730: 775BE36C
0028F734: 775BE0D2
0028F738: 00000024
0028F73C: 00000024
0028F740: 00000009
0028F744: FFFFFFFE
0028F748: 775C3CA3
0028F74C: 775C3CCE
0028F750: 00000002
0028F754: 00000000
0028F758: 00000018
0028F75C: 042F0FB0
0028F760: 0028F79C
0028F764: 009601F3
0028F768: 042F0000
0028F76C: 00000000
0028F770: 009601F8
0028F774: 043FA518
0028F778: 00000010
0028F77C: 0028F828
0028F780: 04A17900
0028F784: 0028F774
0028F788: 00000002
0028F78C: 00000000
0028F790: 00000000
0028F794: 00000002
0028F798: 00000000
0028F79C: 00000030
0028F7A0: 009B01E0
0028F7A4: 01619000
0028F7A8: 00A89B4C
0028F7AC: 0028F7EC
0028F7B0: 009657AB
0028F7B4: 042F0000
0028F7B8: 00000000
0028F7BC: 009657B4
0028F7C0: 009B01E0
0028F7C4: 00A89B4C
0028F7C8: 00000000
0028F7CC: 00A89B50
0028F7D0: 00000000
0028F7D4: 009B01E0
0028F7D8: 01619000
0028F7DC: 00A89B4C
0028F7E0: 0028F7EC
0028F7E4: 00000000
0028F7E8: 00CA6320
0028F7EC: 0028F828
0028F7F0: 009631C1
0028F7F4: 00000008
0028F7F8: 0095EA7A
0028F7FC: 0095EA74
0028F800: 00000000
0028F804: 00019B4C
0028F808: 00000000
0028F80C: 009B00E0
0028F810: 0000F800
0028F814: 01619000
0028F818: 0028F958
0028F81C: 00000000
0028F820: 0100C9F8
0028F824: 75001245
0028F828: 0028F5F0
0028F82C: 0028F068
0028F830: 0028F958
0028F834: 0095F85C
0028F838: 009B4998
0028F83C: 00000000
0028F840: 0028F968
0028F844: 009600C8
0028F848: 00400000
0028F84C: 00000000
0028F850: 01A42E81
0028F854: 00000003
0028F858: 00000094
0028F85C: 00000006
0028F860: 00000000
0028F864: 00001770
0028F868: 00000002
0028F86C: 76726500
0028F870: 20656369
0028F874: 6B636150
0028F878: 77003120
0028F87C: 77590000
0028F880: 0028F8B0
0028F884: 00000000
0028F888: 0028F8C4
0028F88C: 00000000
0028F890: 0028F8B8
0028F894: 76E411C4
0028F898: 0028F8B8
0028F89C: 76E411DC
0028F8A0: 77590000
0028F8A4: 00000000
0028F8A8: 75BB0000
0028F8AC: 77590000
0028F8B0: 7762F7EA
0028F8B4: 010512ED
0028F8B8: 0028F960
0028F8BC: 732500A3
0028F8C0: 7762F7EA
0028F8C4: 00000000
0028F8C8: 75BB0000
0028F8CC: 732500BD
0028F8D0: 00000000
0028F8D4: 00000000
0028F8D8: 7762F7EA
0028F8DC: 00000000
0028F8E0: 00000000
0028F8E4: 00000000
0028F8E8: 0095FF5C
0028F8EC: 00000000
0028F8F0: 01619000
0028F8F4: 01619000
0028F8F8: 00000044
0028F8FC: 01A775E8
0028F900: 01A8FEB8
0028F904: 01A901D0
0028F908: 00000000
0028F90C: 00000000
0028F910: 00000000
0028F914: 00000000
0028F918: 00000000
0028F91C: 00000000
0028F920: 00000000
0028F924: 00000001
0028F928: 00000005
0028F92C: 00000000
0028F930: FFFFFFFF
0028F934: FFFFFFFF
0028F938: FFFFFFFF
0028F93C: 00000000
0028F940: 00000000
0028F944: 00000000
0028F948: 01A42E81
0028F94C: 00000000
0028F950: 0028F858
0028F954: 00000000
0028F958: 0028FF78
0028F95C: 0095F85C
0028F960: 00A5CAB0
0028F964: 00000000
0028F968: 0028F9C0
0028F96C: 75BC33CA
0028F970: 00000000
0028F974: 01619000
0028F978: 01619000
0028F97C: 0163E59E
0028F980: 5CDA3E27
0028F984: 016193CA
0028F988: 0028F9C8
0028F98C: 002920D2
0028F990: 00000246
0028F994: 010732E0
0028F998: 00000246
0028F99C: 00000246
0028F9A0: 010732E0
0028F9A4: 0104FFE8
0028F9A8: 00000000
0028F9AC: 0008E3C8
0028F9B0: 0028FE3C
0028F9B4: 00020000
0028F9B8: 00000202
0028F9BC: 00400000
0028F9C0: 0028FE3C
0028F9C4: 00DCB2C7
0028F9C8: 01619000
0028F9CC: 010754B0
0028F9D0: 00000000
0028F9D4: 00001770
0028F9D8: 7EFDE000
0028F9DC: 75BB0000
0028F9E0: 0028F9BC
0028F9E4: 03820210
0028F9E8: 0028FE60
0028F9EC: 76E65EE0
0028F9F0: C05B318F
0028F9F4: FFFFFFFE
0028F9F8: 76E40E39
0028F9FC: 76E66136
0028FA00: 76E41074
0028FA04: B695B837
0028FA08: 00000000
0028FA0C: 00001770
0028FA10: 7EFDE000
0028FA14: 00120010
0028FA18: 01A77458
0028FA1C: 0028FE90
0028FA20: 00000000
0028FA24: 00000000
0028FA28: 00000000
0028FA2C: 02080000
0028FA30: 0028FC4C
0028FA34: 02080000
0028FA38: 0028FA44
0028FA3C: 00000000
0028FA40: 75BB0000
0028FA44: 02100220
0028FA48: 02100210
0028FA4C: 02100210
0028FA50: 02100210
0028FA54: 02000200
0028FA58: 02100302
0028FA5C: 02200302
0028FA60: 03010302
0028FA64: 02100248
0028FA68: 02100210
0028FA6C: 02100210
0028FA70: 02100210
0028FA74: 02100210
0028FA78: 02100312
0028FA7C: 02300210
0028FA80: 02100210
0028FA84: 02100210
0028FA88: 02140214
0028FA8C: 03120210
0028FA90: 02100210
0028FA94: 02140210
0028FA98: 02100312
0028FA9C: 02100210
0028FAA0: 02100210
0028FAA4: 03010301
0028FAA8: 03010301
0028FAAC: 03010301
0028FAB0: 03010301
0028FAB4: 03010301
0028FAB8: 03010301
0028FABC: 03010301
0028FAC0: 03010301
0028FAC4: 03010301
0028FAC8: 03010301
0028FACC: 03010301
0028FAD0: 02100301
0028FAD4: 03010301
0028FAD8: 03010301
0028FADC: 03010301
0028FAE0: 03020301
0028FAE4: 03020302
0028FAE8: 03020302
0028FAEC: 03020302
0028FAF0: 03020302
0028FAF4: 03020302
0028FAF8: 03020302
0028FAFC: 03020302
0028FB00: 03020302
0028FB04: 03020302
0028FB08: 03020302
0028FB0C: 03020302
0028FB10: 02100302
0028FB14: 03020302
0028FB18: 03020302
0028FB1C: 03020302
0028FB20: 03020302
0028FB24: 03020120
0028FB28: 07060504
0028FB2C: 0B0A0908
0028FB30: 0F0E0D0C
0028FB34: 13121110
0028FB38: 17161514
0028FB3C: 1B1A1918
0028FB40: 1F1E1D1C
0028FB44: 23222120
0028FB48: 27262524
0028FB4C: 2B2A2928
0028FB50: 2F2E2D2C
0028FB54: 33323130
0028FB58: 37363534
0028FB5C: 3B3A3938
0028FB60: 3F3E3D3C
0028FB64: 43424140
0028FB68: 47464544
0028FB6C: 4B4A4948
0028FB70: 4F4E4D4C
0028FB74: 53525150
0028FB78: 57565554
0028FB7C: 5B5A5958
0028FB80: 5F5E5D5C
0028FB84: 43424160
0028FB88: 47464544
0028FB8C: 4B4A4948
0028FB90: 4F4E4D4C
0028FB94: 53525150
0028FB98: 57565554
0028FB9C: 7B5A5958
0028FBA0: 7F7E7D7C
0028FBA4: 83828180
0028FBA8: 87868584
0028FBAC: 8B8A8988
0028FBB0: 8F8E8D8C
0028FBB4: 93929190
0028FBB8: 97969594
0028FBBC: 9B8A9998
0028FBC0: 9F8E9D8C
0028FBC4: A3A2A1A0
0028FBC8: A7A6A5A4
0028FBCC: ABAAA9A8
0028FBD0: AFAEADAC
0028FBD4: B3B2B1B0
0028FBD8: B7B6B5B4
0028FBDC: BBBAB9B8
0028FBE0: BFBEBDBC
0028FBE4: C3C2C1C0
0028FBE8: 775AFBDA
0028FBEC: 76E3E290
0028FBF0: FFFFFFFF
0028FBF4: 10036D4C
0028FBF8: 00000000
0028FBFC: 0028FC3C
0028FC00: 0000001C
0028FC04: 0028FC1C
0028FC08: 0028FC20
0028FC0C: 76E3E35C
0028FC10: FFFFFFFF
0028FC14: 10036D4C
0028FC18: 0028FC3C
0028FC1C: 0000001C
0028FC20: 0028FC68
0028FC24: 75BC88A6
0028FC28: 10036D4C
0028FC2C: 0028FC3C
0028FC30: 0000001C
0028FC34: 01332598
0028FC38: 00000002
0028FC3C: 01EE2E40
0028FC40: 01EE0000
0028FC44: 01EE2FE0
0028FC48: 00000000
0028FC4C: 0028FC9C
0028FC50: 775C6B43
0028FC54: 00000000
0028FC58: 00000032
0028FC5C: 0028FD48
0028FC60: 00000002
0028FC64: 01EE0000
0028FC68: 01EE2E40
0028FC6C: 0028FD48
0028FC70: 775C3C74
0028FC74: 775C3CA3
0028FC78: 775FAA2D
0028FC7C: 00000008
0028FC80: 01EE0194
0028FC84: 00000002
0028FC88: 01EE2E40
0028FC8C: 01EE0000
0028FC90: 01EE2FE0
0028FC94: 00000000
0028FC98: 32000032
0028FC9C: 775FAA09
0028FCA0: 00000000
0028FCA4: 00000032
0028FCA8: 0028FD94
0028FCAC: 00000002
0028FCB0: 01EE0000
0028FCB4: 01EE2E40
0028FCB8: 0028FD94
0028FCBC: 775C3C74
0028FCC0: 775C3CA3
0028FCC4: 775FAAF1
0028FCC8: 00000008
0028FCCC: 01EE0194
0028FCD0: 01EE0000
0028FCD4: 01EE0150
0028FCD8: 01EE0000
0028FCDC: 01EE2E40
0028FCE0: 00000000
0028FCE4: 32000032
0028FCE8: 01EE0000
0028FCEC: 01EE2E58
0028FCF0: 01EE0D98
0028FCF4: 01EE00C4
0028FCF8: 00000190
0028FCFC: 01EE0000
0028FD00: 00100000
0028FD04: 01EE2E40
0028FD08: 0028FDF8
0028FD0C: 775C389E
0028FD10: 01EE0138
0028FD14: 775C387A
0028FD18: 775FAA9D
0028FD1C: 00000000
0028FD20: 01EE0000
0028FD24: 01EE2E48
0028FD28: 34000034
0028FD2C: 01EE00C4
0028FD30: AA0000AA
0028FD34: 00000034
0028FD38: 0028FDF8
0028FD3C: 00000000
0028FD40: 01EE0D98
0028FD44: 01EE0150
0028FD48: AA0000AA
0028FD4C: 01EE0000
0028FD50: 01EE0150
0028FD54: 00000010
0028FD58: 00000002
0028FD5C: 01EE0150
0028FD60: AA0000AA
0028FD64: 01EE2E48
0028FD68: AA0000AA
0028FD6C: 00000034
0028FD70: 00EE2E48
0028FD74: 01EE0000
0028FD78: 00000003
0028FD7C: 0028FCC4
0028FD80: 00000034
0028FD84: 0028FE44
0028FD88: 77601ECD
0028FD8C: AA0000AA
0028FD90: 00000034
0028FD94: 775C3CA3
0028FD98: 01EE0D98
0028FD9C: 00000008
0028FDA0: 00000010
0028FDA4: 01EE2E42
0028FDA8: 01EE2E40
0028FDAC: 00000000
0028FDB0: 01EE0150
0028FDB4: 01427E2C
0028FDB8: 01EE2E48
0028FDBC: 01EE2E48
0028FDC0: 01EE0D98
0028FDC4: 01EE2E48
0028FDC8: 00000034
0028FDCC: 00000000
0028FDD0: 010014DD
0028FDD4: 00000000
0028FDD8: 000001A0
0028FDDC: 2D5C0000
0028FDE0: 2D5C0000
0028FDE4: 00000040
0028FDE8: 00001000
0028FDEC: 00001000
0028FDF0: 00000040
0028FDF4: 00020000
0028FDF8: 31303037
0028FDFC: 30343531
0028FE00: 46444230
0028FE04: 44313742
0028FE08: 35344244
0028FE0C: 33323042
0028FE10: 41344535
0028FE14: 43364444
0028FE18: 33343338
0028FE1C: 32373236
0028FE20: 45313138
0028FE24: 44423046
0028FE28: 45363643
0028FE2C: 44353335
0028FE30: 30373944
0028FE34: 37443637
0028FE38: 0163E59E
0028FE3C: 6CC1ED98
0028FE40: 019710BE
0028FE44: 0000192C
0028FE48: 0028FE90
0028FE4C: 30433330
0028FE50: 33444536
0028FE54: 33373439
0028FE58: 39423435
0028FE5C: 7D33367B
0028FE60: 30353139
0028FE64: 46324644
0028FE68: 38383239
0028FE6C: 43424630
0028FE70: 01332500
0028FE74: 01332578
0028FE78: 00000001
0028FE7C: 01619000
0028FE80: 2D1C0000
0028FE84: 010F148C
0028FE88: 00000000
0028FE8C: 00000000
0028FE90: 01619000
0028FE94: 00000000
0028FE98: 00400000
0028FE9C: 00400E68
0028FEA0: 00400D70
0028FEA4: 00000000
0028FEA8: 00000000
0028FEAC: 0028FF88
0028FEB0: 010EE3AC
0028FEB4: 00000001
0028FEB8: 01EE1510
0028FEBC: 01EE1590
0028FEC0: 00000094
0028FEC4: 00000006
0028FEC8: 00000000
0028FECC: 00001770
0028FED0: 00000002
0028FED4: 76726500
0028FED8: 20656369
0028FEDC: 6B636150
0028FEE0: 77003120
0028FEE4: 775C3472
0028FEE8: 00000000
0028FEEC: 020E0020
0028FEF0: 01332000
0028FEF4: 75BC14E9
0028FEF8: 0008E3C8
0028FEFC: 020E0018
0028FF00: 0028FF14
0028FF04: 00000246
0028FF08: 00000001
0028FF0C: 00000001
0028FF10: 75BC14E9
0028FF14: 00000001
0028FF18: 0028FF78
0028FF1C: 00000000
0028FF20: 00000000
0028FF24: 00000206
0028FF28: 0132E708
0028FF2C: 00000206
0028FF30: 00000000
0028FF34: 021ACCC8
0028FF38: 00000000
0028FF3C: 000CCCA8
0028FF40: 0161266A
0028FF44: 00000000
0028FF48: 002E066A
0028FF4C: 00000000
0028FF50: 010EE258
0028FF54: 00000000
0028FF58: 00000000
0028FF5C: 7EFDE000
0028FF60: 00000040
0028FF64: 00000000
0028FF68: 00000000
0028FF6C: 00000000
0028FF70: 0028FEC0
0028FF74: 0028FF94
0028FF78: 0028FFC4
0028FF7C: 010EFBC4
0028FF80: 015DBCE0
0028FF84: 00000000
0028FF88: 0028FF94
0028FF8C: 0000003F
0028FF90: 0000002E
0028FF94: 0028FFD4
0028FF98: 775C9ED2
0028FF9C: 7EFDE000
0028FFA0: 775FA8B1
0028FFA4: 00000000
0028FFA8: 00000000
0028FFAC: 7EFDE000
0028FFB0: 00000000
0028FFB4: 00000000
0028FFB8: 00000000
0028FFBC: 0028FFA0
0028FFC0: 00000000
0028FFC4: FFFFFFFF
0028FFC8: 77601ECD
0028FFCC: 002C9245
0028FFD0: 00000000
0028FFD4: 0028FFEC
0028FFD8: 775C9EA5
0028FFDC: 0132E720
0028FFE0: 7EFDE000
0028FFE4: 00000000
0028FFE8: 00000000
0028FFEC: 00000000
0028FFF0: 00000000
0028FFF4: 0132E720
0028FFF8: 7EFDE000
0028FFFC: 00000000
00290000: 78746341
00290004: 00000020
00290008: 00000001
0029000C: 0000330C
00290010: 000000DC
00290014: 00000000
00290018: 00000020
0029001C: 00000000
00290020: 00000014
00290024: 00000001
00290028: 00000007
0029002C: 00000034
00290030: 0000017C
00290034: 00000001
00290038: 00000000
0029003C: 00000000
00290040: 00000000
00290044: 00000000
00290048: 00000000
0029004C: 00000002
00290050: 1A26EF4E
00290054: 00000298
00290058: 00000044
0029005C: 000002E0
00290060: 00000260
00290064: 00000000
00290068: F33271BA
0029006C: 00000540
00290070: 0000004A
00290074: 0000058C
00290078: 0000031E
0029007C: 00000000
00290080: 2D59495B
00290084: 000008AC
00290088: 00000032
0029008C: 000008E0
00290090: 00000300
00290094: 00000000
00290098: 32CEEACD
0029009C: 00000BE0
002900A0: 00000042
002900A4: 00000C24
002900A8: 00000336
002900AC: 00000000
002900B0: 38505FC8
002900B4: 00000F5C
002900B8: 0000005E
002900BC: 00000FBC
002900C0: 00000368
002900C4: 00000000
002900C8: B1280544
002900CC: 00001324
002900D0: 00000056
002900D4: 0000137C
002900D8: 00000398
002900DC: 00000010
002900E0: 00000009
002900E4: 000000EC
002900E8: 00000002
002900EC: 00000001
002900F0: 0000017C
002900F4: 000015D0
002900F8: 00000001
002900FC: 00000002
00290100: 0000174C
00290104: 000007A0
00290108: 00000001
0029010C: 00000003
00290110: 00001EEC
00290114: 00000E8C
00290118: 00000001
0029011C: 00000004
00290120: 00002D78
00290124: 00000314
00290128: 00000002
0029012C: 00000005
00290130: 0000308C
00290134: 00000098
00290138: 00000002
0029013C: 00000006
00290140: 00003124
00290144: 000000CC
00290148: 00000002
0029014C: 00000007
00290150: 000031F0
00290154: 000000F0
00290158: 00000001
0029015C: 00000009
00290160: 000032E0
00290164: 00000028
00290168: 00000002
0029016C: 0000000B
00290170: 00003308
00290174: 00000004
00290178: 00000001
0029017C: 64487353
00290180: 0000002C
00290184: 00000001
00290188: 00000001
0029018C: 00000001
00290190: 00000006
00290194: 0000008C
00290198: 00000001
0029019C: 00001598
002901A0: 0000002C
002901A4: 0000005E
002901A8: 0000005E
002901AC: 00000000
002901B0: 00000000
002901B4: 00000000
002901B8: 00000000
002901BC: 00000000
002901C0: 00000000
002901C4: 00000000
002901C8: 00000000
002901CC: 00000000
002901D0: 00000002
002901D4: 00000024
002901D8: 00000038
002901DC: 00000000
002901E0: 003A0043
002901E4: 0057005C
002901E8: 006E0069
002901EC: 006F0064
002901F0: 00730077
002901F4: 0057005C
002901F8: 006E0069
002901FC: 00780053
00290200: 005C0073
00290204: 00000000
00290208: 1A26EF4E
0029020C: 0000011C
00290210: 00000044
00290214: 00000164
00290218: 00000260
0029021C: 00000001
00290220: F33271BA
00290224: 000003C4
00290228: 0000004A
0029022C: 00000410
00290230: 0000031E
00290234: 00000002
00290238: 2D59495B
0029023C: 00000730
00290240: 00000032
00290244: 00000764
00290248: 00000300
0029024C: 00000003
00290250: 32CEEACD
00290254: 00000A64
00290258: 00000042
0029025C: 00000AA8
00290260: 00000336
00290264: 00000004
00290268: 38505FC8
0029026C: 00000DE0
00290270: 0000005E
00290274: 00000E40
00290278: 00000368
0029027C: 00000005
00290280: B1280544
00290284: 000011A8
00290288: 00000056
0029028C: 00001200
00290290: 00000398
00290294: 00000006
00290298: 0069004D
0029029C: 00720063
002902A0: 0073006F
002902A4: 0066006F
002902A8: 002E0074
002902AC: 00690057
002902B0: 0064006E
002902B4: 0077006F
002902B8: 002E0073
002902BC: 00790053
002902C0: 00740073
002902C4: 006D0065
002902C8: 006F0043
002902CC: 0070006D
002902D0: 00740061
002902D4: 00620069
002902D8: 0065006C
002902DC: 00000000
002902E0: 0000006C
002902E4: 00000001
002902E8: 0000010C
002902EC: 000001D0
002902F0: 00000002
002902F4: 0000002C
002902F8: 000002DC
002902FC: A14CFBA7
00290300: 01CA0424
00290304: 00000001
00290308: 00000000
0029030C: 00000000
00290310: 00000000
00290314: 00000000
00290318: 00000000
0029031C: 00000000
00290320: 00000001
00290324: 00000000
00290328: 00000000
0029032C: 00000000
00290330: 000000B8
00290334: 0000030A
00290338: 00000000
0029033C: 00000000
00290340: 00000000
00290344: 00000000
00290348: 00000000
0029034C: 0069004D
00290350: 00720063
00290354: 0073006F
00290358: 0066006F
0029035C: 002E0074
00290360: 00690057
00290364: 0064006E
00290368: 0077006F
0029036C: 002E0073
00290370: 00790053
00290374: 00740073
00290378: 006D0065
0029037C: 006F0043
00290380: 0070006D
00290384: 00740061
00290388: 00620069
0029038C: 0065006C
00290390: 0070002C
00290394: 006F0072
00290398: 00650063
0029039C: 00730073
002903A0: 0072006F
002903A4: 00720041
002903A8: 00680063
002903AC: 00740069
002903B0: 00630065
002903B4: 00750074
002903B8: 00650072
002903BC: 0022003D
002903C0: 00380078
002903C4: 00220036
002903C8: 0070002C
002903CC: 00620075
002903D0: 0069006C
002903D4: 004B0063
002903D8: 00790065
002903DC: 006F0054
002903E0: 0065006B
002903E4: 003D006E
002903E8: 00360022
002903EC: 00390035
002903F0: 00620035
002903F4: 00340036
002903F8: 00340031
002903FC: 00630034
00290400: 00660063
00290404: 00640031
00290408: 00220066
0029040C: 0074002C
00290410: 00700079
00290414: 003D0065
00290418: 00770022
0029041C: 006E0069
00290420: 00320033
00290424: 002C0022
00290428: 00650076
0029042C: 00730072
00290430: 006F0069
00290434: 003D006E
00290438: 00360022
0029043C: 0030002E
00290440: 0037002E
00290444: 00300036
00290448: 002E0030
0029044C: 00360031
00290450: 00380033
00290454: 00220035
00290458: 00790053
0029045C: 00740073
00290460: 006D0065
00290464: 00440020
00290468: 00660065
0029046C: 00750061
00290470: 0074006C
00290474: 00430020
00290478: 006E006F
0029047C: 00650074
00290480: 00740078
00290484: 00780000
00290488: 00360038
0029048C: 006D005F
00290490: 00630069
00290494: 006F0072
00290498: 006F0073
0029049C: 00740066
002904A0: 0077002E
002904A4: 006E0069
002904A8: 006F0064
002904AC: 00730077
002904B0: 0073002E
002904B4: 00730079
002904B8: 00650074
002904BC: 0063006D
002904C0: 006D006F
002904C4: 00610070
002904C8: 00690074
002904CC: 006C0062
002904D0: 005F0065
002904D4: 00350036
002904D8: 00350039
002904DC: 00360062
002904E0: 00310034
002904E4: 00340034
002904E8: 00630063
002904EC: 00310066
002904F0: 00660064
002904F4: 0036005F
002904F8: 0030002E
002904FC: 0037002E
00290500: 00300036
00290504: 002E0030
00290508: 00360031
0029050C: 00380033
00290510: 005F0035
00290514: 006F006E
00290518: 0065006E
0029051C: 0034005F
00290520: 00610039
00290524: 00630064
00290528: 00620063
0029052C: 00650064
00290530: 00310038
00290534: 00390036
00290538: 00300061
0029053C: 00000033
00290540: 0069004D
00290544: 00720063
00290548: 0073006F
0029054C: 0066006F
00290550: 002E0074
00290554: 00690057
00290558: 0064006E
0029055C: 0077006F
00290560: 002E0073
00290564: 00730049
00290568: 006C006F
0029056C: 00740061
00290570: 006F0069
00290574: 0041006E
00290578: 00740075
0029057C: 006D006F
00290580: 00740061
00290584: 006F0069
00290588: 0000006E
0029058C: 0000006C
00290590: 00000000
00290594: 00000104
00290598: 0000047C
0029059C: 00000002
002905A0: 000000FA
002905A4: 00000580
002905A8: 498FDBEB
002905AC: 01CA0426
002905B0: 00000001
002905B4: 00000000
002905B8: 00000000
002905BC: 00000000
002905C0: 00000000
002905C4: 00000000
002905C8: 00000000
002905CC: 00000001
002905D0: 00000000
002905D4: 00000000
002905D8: 00000000
002905DC: 000000B0
002905E0: 0000067C
002905E4: 00000000
002905E8: 00000000
002905EC: 00000000
002905F0: 00000000
002905F4: 00000000
002905F8: 0069004D
002905FC: 00720063
00290600: 0073006F
00290604: 0066006F
00290608: 002E0074
0029060C: 00690057
00290610: 0064006E
00290614: 0077006F
00290618: 002E0073
0029061C: 00730049
00290620: 006C006F
00290624: 00740061
00290628: 006F0069
0029062C: 0041006E
00290630: 00740075
00290634: 006D006F
00290638: 00740061
0029063C: 006F0069
00290640: 002C006E
00290644: 00720070
00290648: 0063006F
0029064C: 00730065
00290650: 006F0073
00290654: 00410072
00290658: 00630072
0029065C: 00690068
00290660: 00650074
00290664: 00740063
00290668: 00720075
0029066C: 003D0065
00290670: 00780022
00290674: 00360038
00290678: 002C0022
0029067C: 00750070
00290680: 006C0062
00290684: 00630069
00290688: 0065004B
0029068C: 00540079
00290690: 006B006F
00290694: 006E0065
00290698: 0022003D
0029069C: 00350036
002906A0: 00350039
002906A4: 00360062
002906A8: 00310034
002906AC: 00340034
002906B0: 00630063
002906B4: 00310066
002906B8: 00660064
002906BC: 002C0022
002906C0: 00790074
002906C4: 00650070
002906C8: 0022003D
002906CC: 00690077
002906D0: 0033006E
002906D4: 00220032
002906D8: 0076002C
002906DC: 00720065
002906E0: 00690073
002906E4: 006E006F
002906E8: 0022003D
002906EC: 002E0031
002906F0: 002E0030
002906F4: 002E0030
002906F8: 00220030
002906FC: 003A0043
00290700: 0057005C
00290704: 006E0069
00290708: 006F0064
0029070C: 00730077
00290710: 0057005C
00290714: 006E0069
00290718: 00780053
0029071C: 005C0053
00290720: 0061006D
00290724: 0069006E
00290728: 00650066
0029072C: 00740073
00290730: 005C0073
00290734: 00380078
00290738: 005F0036
0029073C: 0069006D
00290740: 00720063
00290744: 0073006F
00290748: 0066006F
0029074C: 002E0074
00290750: 00690077
00290754: 0064006E
00290758: 0077006F
0029075C: 002E0073
00290760: 00730069
00290764: 006C006F
00290768: 00740061
0029076C: 006F0069
00290770: 0061006E
00290774: 00740075
00290778: 006D006F
0029077C: 00740061
00290780: 006F0069
00290784: 005F006E
00290788: 00350036
0029078C: 00350039
00290790: 00360062
00290794: 00310034
00290798: 00340034
0029079C: 00630063
002907A0: 00310066
002907A4: 00660064
002907A8: 0031005F
002907AC: 0030002E
002907B0: 0030002E
002907B4: 0030002E
002907B8: 006E005F
002907BC: 006E006F
002907C0: 005F0065
002907C4: 00350033
002907C8: 00330064
002907CC: 00370035
002907D0: 00360061
002907D4: 00630036
002907D8: 00380033
002907DC: 00640061
002907E0: 00340065
002907E4: 006D002E
002907E8: 006E0061
002907EC: 00660069
002907F0: 00730065
002907F4: 00000074
002907F8: 00380078
002907FC: 005F0036
00290800: 0069006D
00290804: 00720063
00290808: 0073006F
0029080C: 0066006F
00290810: 002E0074
00290814: 00690077
00290818: 0064006E
0029081C: 0077006F
00290820: 002E0073
00290824: 00730069
00290828: 006C006F
0029082C: 00740061
00290830: 006F0069
00290834: 0061006E
00290838: 00740075
0029083C: 006D006F
00290840: 00740061
00290844: 006F0069
00290848: 005F006E
0029084C: 00350036
00290850: 00350039
00290854: 00360062
00290858: 00310034
0029085C: 00340034
00290860: 00630063
00290864: 00310066
00290868: 00660064
0029086C: 0031005F
00290870: 0030002E
00290874: 0030002E
00290878: 0030002E
0029087C: 006E005F
00290880: 006E006F
00290884: 005F0065
00290888: 00350033
0029088C: 00330064
00290890: 00370035
00290894: 00360061
00290898: 00630036
0029089C: 00380033
002908A0: 00640061
002908A4: 00340065
002908A8: 00000000
002908AC: 0069004D
002908B0: 00720063
002908B4: 0073006F
002908B8: 0066006F
002908BC: 002E0074
002908C0: 00690057
002908C4: 0064006E
002908C8: 0077006F
002908CC: 002E0073
002908D0: 00640047
002908D4: 00500069
002908D8: 0075006C
002908DC: 00000073
002908E0: 0000006C
002908E4: 00000000
002908E8: 000000FA
002908EC: 000007D0
002908F0: 00000002
002908F4: 000000F0
002908F8: 000008CA
002908FC: 42C0DD00
00290900: 01CB882E
00290904: 00000001
00290908: 00000000
0029090C: 00000000
00290910: 00000000
00290914: 00000000
00290918: 00000000
0029091C: 00000000
00290920: 00000001
00290924: 00000000
00290928: 00000000
0029092C: 00000000
00290930: 000000A6
00290934: 000009BC
00290938: 00000000
0029093C: 00000000
00290940: 00000000
00290944: 00000000
00290948: 00000000
0029094C: 0069004D
00290950: 00720063
00290954: 0073006F
00290958: 0066006F
0029095C: 002E0074
00290960: 00690057
00290964: 0064006E
00290968: 0077006F
0029096C: 002E0073
00290970: 00640047
00290974: 00500069
00290978: 0075006C
0029097C: 002C0073
00290980: 00720070
00290984: 0063006F
00290988: 00730065
0029098C: 006F0073
00290990: 00410072
00290994: 00630072
00290998: 00690068
0029099C: 00650074
002909A0: 00740063
002909A4: 00720075
002909A8: 003D0065
002909AC: 00780022
002909B0: 00360038
002909B4: 002C0022
002909B8: 00750070
002909BC: 006C0062
002909C0: 00630069
002909C4: 0065004B
002909C8: 00540079
002909CC: 006B006F
002909D0: 006E0065
002909D4: 0022003D
002909D8: 00350036
002909DC: 00350039
002909E0: 00360062
002909E4: 00310034
002909E8: 00340034
002909EC: 00630063
002909F0: 00310066
002909F4: 00660064
002909F8: 002C0022
002909FC: 00790074
00290A00: 00650070
00290A04: 0022003D
00290A08: 00690077
00290A0C: 0033006E
00290A10: 00220032
00290A14: 0076002C
00290A18: 00720065
00290A1C: 00690073
00290A20: 006E006F
00290A24: 0022003D
00290A28: 002E0031
00290A2C: 002E0031
00290A30: 00360037
00290A34: 00310030
00290A38: 0031002E
00290A3C: 00350037
00290A40: 00340031
00290A44: 00430022
00290A48: 005C003A
00290A4C: 00690057
00290A50: 0064006E
00290A54: 0077006F
00290A58: 005C0073
00290A5C: 00690057
00290A60: 0053006E
00290A64: 00530078
00290A68: 006D005C
00290A6C: 006E0061
00290A70: 00660069
00290A74: 00730065
00290A78: 00730074
00290A7C: 0078005C
00290A80: 00360038
00290A84: 006D005F
00290A88: 00630069
00290A8C: 006F0072
00290A90: 006F0073
00290A94: 00740066
00290A98: 0077002E
00290A9C: 006E0069
00290AA0: 006F0064
00290AA4: 00730077
00290AA8: 0067002E
00290AAC: 00690064
00290AB0: 006C0070
00290AB4: 00730075
00290AB8: 0036005F
00290ABC: 00390035
00290AC0: 00620035
00290AC4: 00340036
00290AC8: 00340031
00290ACC: 00630034
00290AD0: 00660063
00290AD4: 00640031
00290AD8: 005F0066
00290ADC: 002E0031
00290AE0: 002E0031
00290AE4: 00360037
00290AE8: 00310030
00290AEC: 0031002E
00290AF0: 00350037
00290AF4: 00340031
00290AF8: 006E005F
00290AFC: 006E006F
00290B00: 005F0065
00290B04: 00320037
00290B08: 00310064
00290B0C: 00610038
00290B10: 00330034
00290B14: 00360038
00290B18: 00390036
00290B1C: 00630036
00290B20: 00300038
00290B24: 006D002E
00290B28: 006E0061
00290B2C: 00660069
00290B30: 00730065
00290B34: 00000074
00290B38: 00380078
00290B3C: 005F0036
00290B40: 0069006D
00290B44: 00720063
00290B48: 0073006F
00290B4C: 0066006F
00290B50: 002E0074
00290B54: 00690077
00290B58: 0064006E
00290B5C: 0077006F
00290B60: 002E0073
00290B64: 00640067
00290B68: 00700069
00290B6C: 0075006C
00290B70: 005F0073
00290B74: 00350036
00290B78: 00350039
00290B7C: 00360062
00290B80: 00310034
00290B84: 00340034
00290B88: 00630063
00290B8C: 00310066
00290B90: 00660064
00290B94: 0031005F
00290B98: 0031002E
00290B9C: 0037002E
00290BA0: 00300036
00290BA4: 002E0031
00290BA8: 00370031
00290BAC: 00310035
00290BB0: 005F0034
00290BB4: 006F006E
00290BB8: 0065006E
00290BBC: 0037005F
00290BC0: 00640032
00290BC4: 00380031
00290BC8: 00340061
00290BCC: 00380033
00290BD0: 00360036
00290BD4: 00360039
00290BD8: 00380063
00290BDC: 00000030
00290BE0: 0069004D
00290BE4: 00720063
00290BE8: 0073006F
00290BEC: 0066006F
00290BF0: 002E0074
00290BF4: 00690057
00290BF8: 0064006E
00290BFC: 0077006F
00290C00: 002E0073
00290C04: 006F0043
00290C08: 006D006D
00290C0C: 006E006F
00290C10: 0043002D
00290C14: 006E006F
00290C18: 00720074
00290C1C: 006C006F
00290C20: 00000073
00290C24: 0000006C
00290C28: 00000000
00290C2C: 0000010C
00290C30: 00000B14
00290C34: 00000002
00290C38: 00000102
00290C3C: 00000C20
00290C40: 94B53300
00290C44: 01CB882D
00290C48: 00000001
00290C4C: 00000000
00290C50: 00000000
00290C54: 00000000
00290C58: 00000000
00290C5C: 00000000
00290C60: 00000000
00290C64: 00000001
00290C68: 00000000
00290C6C: 00000000
00290C70: 00000000
00290C74: 000000B8
00290C78: 00000D24
00290C7C: 00000000
00290C80: 00000000
00290C84: 00000000
00290C88: 00000000
00290C8C: 00000000
00290C90: 0069004D
00290C94: 00720063
00290C98: 0073006F
00290C9C: 0066006F
00290CA0: 002E0074
00290CA4: 00690057
00290CA8: 0064006E
00290CAC: 0077006F
00290CB0: 002E0073
00290CB4: 006F0043
00290CB8: 006D006D
00290CBC: 006E006F
00290CC0: 0043002D
00290CC4: 006E006F
00290CC8: 00720074
00290CCC: 006C006F
00290CD0: 002C0073
00290CD4: 00720070
00290CD8: 0063006F
00290CDC: 00730065
00290CE0: 006F0073
00290CE4: 00410072
00290CE8: 00630072
00290CEC: 00690068
00290CF0: 00650074
00290CF4: 00740063
00290CF8: 00720075
00290CFC: 003D0065
00290D00: 00780022
00290D04: 00360038
00290D08: 002C0022
00290D0C: 00750070
00290D10: 006C0062
00290D14: 00630069
00290D18: 0065004B
00290D1C: 00540079
00290D20: 006B006F
00290D24: 006E0065
00290D28: 0022003D
00290D2C: 00350036
00290D30: 00350039
00290D34: 00360062
00290D38: 00310034
00290D3C: 00340034
00290D40: 00630063
00290D44: 00310066
00290D48: 00660064
00290D4C: 002C0022
00290D50: 00790074
00290D54: 00650070
00290D58: 0022003D
00290D5C: 00690077
00290D60: 0033006E
00290D64: 00220032
00290D68: 0076002C
00290D6C: 00720065
00290D70: 00690073
00290D74: 006E006F
00290D78: 0022003D
00290D7C: 002E0035
00290D80: 00320038
00290D84: 0037002E
00290D88: 00300036
00290D8C: 002E0031
00290D90: 00370031
00290D94: 00310035
00290D98: 00220034
00290D9C: 003A0043
00290DA0: 0057005C
00290DA4: 006E0069
00290DA8: 006F0064
00290DAC: 00730077
00290DB0: 0057005C
00290DB4: 006E0069
00290DB8: 00780053
00290DBC: 005C0053
00290DC0: 0061006D
00290DC4: 0069006E
00290DC8: 00650066
00290DCC: 00740073
00290DD0: 005C0073
00290DD4: 00380078
00290DD8: 005F0036
00290DDC: 0069006D
00290DE0: 00720063
00290DE4: 0073006F
00290DE8: 0066006F
00290DEC: 002E0074
00290DF0: 00690077
00290DF4: 0064006E
00290DF8: 0077006F
00290DFC: 002E0073
00290E00: 006F0063
00290E04: 006D006D
00290E08: 006E006F
00290E0C: 0063002D
00290E10: 006E006F
00290E14: 00720074
00290E18: 006C006F
00290E1C: 005F0073
00290E20: 00350036
00290E24: 00350039
00290E28: 00360062
00290E2C: 00310034
00290E30: 00340034
00290E34: 00630063
00290E38: 00310066
00290E3C: 00660064
00290E40: 0035005F
00290E44: 0038002E
00290E48: 002E0032
00290E4C: 00360037
00290E50: 00310030
00290E54: 0031002E
00290E58: 00350037
00290E5C: 00340031
00290E60: 006E005F
00290E64: 006E006F
00290E68: 005F0065
00290E6C: 00630065
00290E70: 00330038
00290E74: 00660064
00290E78: 00610066
00290E7C: 00350038
00290E80: 00310039
00290E84: 00390034
00290E88: 00660061
00290E8C: 006D002E
00290E90: 006E0061
00290E94: 00660069
00290E98: 00730065
00290E9C: 00000074
00290EA0: 00380078
00290EA4: 005F0036
00290EA8: 0069006D
00290EAC: 00720063
00290EB0: 0073006F
00290EB4: 0066006F
00290EB8: 002E0074
00290EBC: 00690077
00290EC0: 0064006E
00290EC4: 0077006F
00290EC8: 002E0073
00290ECC: 006F0063
00290ED0: 006D006D
00290ED4: 006E006F
00290ED8: 0063002D
00290EDC: 006E006F
00290EE0: 00720074
00290EE4: 006C006F
00290EE8: 005F0073
00290EEC: 00350036
00290EF0: 00350039
00290EF4: 00360062
00290EF8: 00310034
00290EFC: 00340034
00290F00: 00630063
00290F04: 00310066
00290F08: 00660064
00290F0C: 0035005F
00290F10: 0038002E
00290F14: 002E0032
00290F18: 00360037
00290F1C: 00310030
00290F20: 0031002E
00290F24: 00350037
00290F28: 00340031
00290F2C: 006E005F
00290F30: 006E006F
00290F34: 005F0065
00290F38: 00630065
00290F3C: 00330038
00290F40: 00660064
00290F44: 00610066
00290F48: 00350038
00290F4C: 00310039
00290F50: 00390034
00290F54: 00660061
00290F58: 00000000
00290F5C: 0069004D
00290F60: 00720063
00290F64: 0073006F
00290F68: 0066006F
00290F6C: 002E0074
00290F70: 00690057
00290F74: 0064006E
00290F78: 0077006F
00290F7C: 002E0073
00290F80: 00730049
00290F84: 006C006F
00290F88: 00740061
00290F8C: 006F0069
00290F90: 0041006E
00290F94: 00740075
00290F98: 006D006F
00290F9C: 00740061
00290FA0: 006F0069
00290FA4: 002E006E
00290FA8: 00720050
00290FAC: 0078006F
00290FB0: 00530079
00290FB4: 00750074
00290FB8: 00000062
00290FBC: 0000006C
00290FC0: 00000000
00290FC4: 00000126
00290FC8: 00000EAC
00290FCC: 00000002
00290FD0: 0000010E
00290FD4: 00000FD2
00290FD8: C62FCFBC
00290FDC: 01CA0425
00290FE0: 00000001
00290FE4: 00000000
00290FE8: 00000000
00290FEC: 00000000
00290FF0: 00000000
00290FF4: 00000000
00290FF8: 00000000
00290FFC: 00000001
00291000: 00000000
00291004: 00000000
00291008: 00000000
0029100C: 000000C4
00291010: 000010E2
00291014: 00000000
00291018: 00000000
0029101C: 00000000
00291020: 00000000
00291024: 00000000
00291028: 0069004D
0029102C: 00720063
00291030: 0073006F
00291034: 0066006F
00291038: 002E0074
0029103C: 00690057
00291040: 0064006E
00291044: 0077006F
00291048: 002E0073
0029104C: 00730049
00291050: 006C006F
00291054: 00740061
00291058: 006F0069
0029105C: 0041006E
00291060: 00740075
00291064: 006D006F
00291068: 00740061
0029106C: 006F0069
00291070: 002E006E
00291074: 00720050
00291078: 0078006F
0029107C: 00530079
00291080: 00750074
00291084: 002C0062
00291088: 00720070
0029108C: 0063006F
00291090: 00730065
00291094: 006F0073
00291098: 00410072
0029109C: 00630072
002910A0: 00690068
002910A4: 00650074
002910A8: 00740063
002910AC: 00720075
002910B0: 003D0065
002910B4: 00780022
002910B8: 00360038
002910BC: 002C0022
002910C0: 00750070
002910C4: 006C0062
002910C8: 00630069
002910CC: 0065004B
002910D0: 00540079
002910D4: 006B006F
002910D8: 006E0065
002910DC: 0022003D
002910E0: 00350036
002910E4: 00350039
002910E8: 00360062
002910EC: 00310034
002910F0: 00340034
002910F4: 00630063
002910F8: 00310066
002910FC: 00660064
00291100: 002C0022
00291104: 00790074
00291108: 00650070
0029110C: 0022003D
00291110: 00690077
00291114: 0033006E
00291118: 00220032
0029111C: 0076002C
00291120: 00720065
00291124: 00690073
00291128: 006E006F
0029112C: 0022003D
00291130: 002E0031
00291134: 002E0030
00291138: 00360037
0029113C: 00300030
00291140: 0031002E
00291144: 00330036
00291148: 00350038
0029114C: 00430022
00291150: 005C003A
00291154: 00690057
00291158: 0064006E
0029115C: 0077006F
00291160: 005C0073
00291164: 00690057
00291168: 0053006E
0029116C: 00530078
00291170: 006D005C
00291174: 006E0061
00291178: 00660069
0029117C: 00730065
00291180: 00730074
00291184: 0078005C
00291188: 00360038
0029118C: 006D005F
00291190: 00630069
00291194: 006F0072
00291198: 006F0073
0029119C: 00740066
002911A0: 0077002E
002911A4: 006E0069
002911A8: 006F0064
002911AC: 00730077
002911B0: 0069002E
002911B4: 002E002E
002911B8: 00740075
002911BC: 006D006F
002911C0: 00740061
002911C4: 006F0069
002911C8: 002E006E
002911CC: 00720070
002911D0: 0078006F
002911D4: 00730079
002911D8: 00750074
002911DC: 005F0062
002911E0: 00350036
002911E4: 00350039
002911E8: 00360062
002911EC: 00310034
002911F0: 00340034
002911F4: 00630063
002911F8: 00310066
002911FC: 00660064
00291200: 0031005F
00291204: 0030002E
00291208: 0037002E
0029120C: 00300036
00291210: 002E0030
00291214: 00360031
00291218: 00380033
0029121C: 005F0035
00291220: 006F006E
00291224: 0065006E
00291228: 0039005F
0029122C: 00310064
00291230: 00380034
00291234: 00380061
00291238: 00620064
0029123C: 00640038
00291240: 00320033
00291244: 00330032
00291248: 002E0038
0029124C: 0061006D
00291250: 0069006E
00291254: 00650066
00291258: 00740073
0029125C: 00780000
00291260: 00360038
00291264: 006D005F
00291268: 00630069
0029126C: 006F0072
00291270: 006F0073
00291274: 00740066
00291278: 0077002E
0029127C: 006E0069
00291280: 006F0064
00291284: 00730077
00291288: 0069002E
0029128C: 002E002E
00291290: 00740075
00291294: 006D006F
00291298: 00740061
0029129C: 006F0069
002912A0: 002E006E
002912A4: 00720070
002912A8: 0078006F
002912AC: 00730079
002912B0: 00750074
002912B4: 005F0062
002912B8: 00350036
002912BC: 00350039
002912C0: 00360062
002912C4: 00310034
002912C8: 00340034
002912CC: 00630063
002912D0: 00310066
002912D4: 00660064
002912D8: 0031005F
002912DC: 0030002E
002912E0: 0037002E
002912E4: 00300036
002912E8: 002E0030
002912EC: 00360031
002912F0: 00380033
002912F4: 005F0035
002912F8: 006F006E
002912FC: 0065006E
00291300: 0039005F
00291304: 00310064
00291308: 00380034
0029130C: 00380061
00291310: 00620064
00291314: 00640038
00291318: 00320033
0029131C: 00330032
00291320: 00000038
00291324: 0069004D
00291328: 00720063
0029132C: 0073006F
00291330: 0066006F
00291334: 002E0074
00291338: 00690057
0029133C: 0064006E
00291340: 0077006F
00291344: 002E0073
00291348: 006F0043
0029134C: 006D006D
00291350: 006E006F
00291354: 0043002D
00291358: 006E006F
0029135C: 00720074
00291360: 006C006F
00291364: 002E0073
00291368: 00650052
0029136C: 006F0073
00291370: 00720075
00291374: 00650063
00291378: 00000073
0029137C: 0000006C
00291380: 00000000
00291384: 00000142
00291388: 0000126C
0029138C: 00000002
00291390: 00000112
00291394: 000013AE
00291398: FE18EF2B
0029139C: 01CA0424
002913A0: 00000001
002913A4: 00000000
002913A8: 00000000
002913AC: 00000000
002913B0: 00000000
002913B4: 00000000
002913B8: 00000000
002913BC: 00000001
002913C0: 00000000
002913C4: 00000000
002913C8: 00000000
002913CC: 000000C8
002913D0: 000014C2
002913D4: 00000000
002913D8: 0000000A
002913DC: 0000158C
002913E0: 00000000
002913E4: 00000000
002913E8: 0069004D
002913EC: 00720063
002913F0: 0073006F
002913F4: 0066006F
002913F8: 002E0074
002913FC: 00690057
00291400: 0064006E
00291404: 0077006F
00291408: 002E0073
0029140C: 006F0043
00291410: 006D006D
00291414: 006E006F
00291418: 0043002D
0029141C: 006E006F
00291420: 00720074
00291424: 006C006F
00291428: 002E0073
0029142C: 00650052
00291430: 006F0073
00291434: 00720075
00291438: 00650063
0029143C: 002C0073
00291440: 0061006C
00291444: 0067006E
00291448: 00610075
0029144C: 00650067
00291450: 0022003D
00291454: 006E0065
00291458: 0075002D
0029145C: 00220073
00291460: 0070002C
00291464: 006F0072
00291468: 00650063
0029146C: 00730073
00291470: 0072006F
00291474: 00720041
00291478: 00680063
0029147C: 00740069
00291480: 00630065
00291484: 00750074
00291488: 00650072
0029148C: 0022003D
00291490: 00380078
00291494: 00220036
00291498: 0070002C
0029149C: 00620075
002914A0: 0069006C
002914A4: 004B0063
002914A8: 00790065
002914AC: 006F0054
002914B0: 0065006B
002914B4: 003D006E
002914B8: 00360022
002914BC: 00390035
002914C0: 00620035
002914C4: 00340036
002914C8: 00340031
002914CC: 00630034
002914D0: 00660063
002914D4: 00640031
002914D8: 00220066
002914DC: 0074002C
002914E0: 00700079
002914E4: 003D0065
002914E8: 00770022
002914EC: 006E0069
002914F0: 00320033
002914F4: 002C0022
002914F8: 00650076
002914FC: 00730072
00291500: 006F0069
00291504: 003D006E
00291508: 00350022
0029150C: 0038002E
00291510: 002E0032
00291514: 00360037
00291518: 00300030
0029151C: 0031002E
00291520: 00330036
00291524: 00350038
00291528: 00430022
0029152C: 005C003A
00291530: 00690057
00291534: 0064006E
00291538: 0077006F
0029153C: 005C0073
00291540: 00690057
00291544: 0053006E
00291548: 00530078
0029154C: 006D005C
00291550: 006E0061
00291554: 00660069
00291558: 00730065
0029155C: 00730074
00291560: 0078005C
00291564: 00360038
00291568: 006D005F
0029156C: 00630069
00291570: 006F0072
00291574: 006F0073
00291578: 00740066
0029157C: 0077002E
00291580: 006E0069
00291584: 006F0064
00291588: 00730077
0029158C: 0063002E
00291590: 002E002E
00291594: 0063002D
00291598: 006E006F
0029159C: 00720074
002915A0: 006C006F
002915A4: 002E0073
002915A8: 00650072
002915AC: 006F0073
002915B0: 00720075
002915B4: 00650063
002915B8: 005F0073
002915BC: 00350036
002915C0: 00350039
002915C4: 00360062
002915C8: 00310034
002915CC: 00340034
002915D0: 00630063
002915D4: 00310066
002915D8: 00660064
002915DC: 0035005F
002915E0: 0038002E
002915E4: 002E0032
002915E8: 00360037
002915EC: 00300030
002915F0: 0031002E
002915F4: 00330036
002915F8: 00350038
002915FC: 0065005F
00291600: 002D006E
00291604: 00730075
00291608: 0030005F
0029160C: 00300032
00291610: 00370033
00291614: 00610038
00291618: 00390038
0029161C: 00310039
00291620: 00620062
00291624: 00630063
00291628: 002E0032
0029162C: 0061006D
00291630: 0069006E
00291634: 00650066
00291638: 00740073
0029163C: 00780000
00291640: 00360038
00291644: 006D005F
00291648: 00630069
0029164C: 006F0072
00291650: 006F0073
00291654: 00740066
00291658: 0077002E
0029165C: 006E0069
00291660: 006F0064
00291664: 00730077
00291668: 0063002E
0029166C: 002E002E
00291670: 0063002D
00291674: 006E006F
00291678: 00720074
0029167C: 006C006F
00291680: 002E0073
00291684: 00650072
00291688: 006F0073
0029168C: 00720075
00291690: 00650063
00291694: 005F0073
00291698: 00350036
0029169C: 00350039
002916A0: 00360062
002916A4: 00310034
002916A8: 00340034
002916AC: 00630063
002916B0: 00310066
002916B4: 00660064
002916B8: 0035005F
002916BC: 0038002E
002916C0: 002E0032
002916C4: 00360037
002916C8: 00300030
002916CC: 0031002E
002916D0: 00330036
002916D4: 00350038
002916D8: 0065005F
002916DC: 002D006E
002916E0: 00730075
002916E4: 0030005F
002916E8: 00300032
002916EC: 00370033
002916F0: 00610038
002916F4: 00390038
002916F8: 00310039
002916FC: 00620062
00291700: 00630063
00291704: 00000032
00291708: 006E0065
0029170C: 0055002D
00291710: 00000053
00291714: 00000003
00291718: 000015A0
0029171C: 00000001
00291720: 000015B8
00291724: 00000002
00291728: 000015BC
0029172C: 00000003
00291730: 000015C4
00291734: 0000008C
00291738: 000000A4
0029173C: 000000BC
00291740: 000000D4
00291744: 000000EC
00291748: 00000104
0029174C: 64487353
00291750: 0000002C
00291754: 00000001
00291758: 00000001
0029175C: 00000001
00291760: 00000012
00291764: 0000002C
00291768: 00000001
0029176C: 000006F8
00291770: 00000000
00291774: 00000000
00291778: 8410DD16
0029177C: 000001DC
00291780: 00000012
00291784: 000001F0
00291788: 00000014
0029178C: 00000002
00291790: E07FDB66
00291794: 00000204
00291798: 0000003A
0029179C: 00000240
002917A0: 00000014
002917A4: 00000002
002917A8: 3DADB6A8
002917AC: 00000254
002917B0: 0000003A
002917B4: 00000290
002917B8: 00000014
002917BC: 00000002
002917C0: 2C6AEA9C
002917C4: 000002A4
002917C8: 00000016
002917CC: 000002BC
002917D0: 00000014
002917D4: 00000003
002917D8: 6C9FC0EC
002917DC: 000002D0
002917E0: 0000003E
002917E4: 00000310
002917E8: 00000014
002917EC: 00000003
002917F0: FB101B2E
002917F4: 00000324
002917F8: 0000003E
002917FC: 00000364
00291800: 00000014
00291804: 00000003
00291808: F1C4BC4F
0029180C: 00000378
00291810: 00000018
00291814: 00000394
00291818: 00000014
0029181C: 00000004
00291820: 951579FF
00291824: 000003A8
00291828: 00000040
0029182C: 000003EC
00291830: 00000014
00291834: 00000004
00291838: FCFDB03D
0029183C: 00000400
00291840: 00000040
00291844: 00000444
00291848: 00000014
0029184C: 00000004
00291850: CF954E19
00291854: 00000458
00291858: 00000016
0029185C: 00000470
00291860: 00000014
00291864: 00000005
00291868: 0FCA2469
0029186C: 00000484
00291870: 0000003E
00291874: 000004C4
00291878: 00000014
0029187C: 00000005
00291880: 9E3A7EAB
00291884: 000004D8
00291888: 0000003E
0029188C: 00000518
00291890: 00000014
00291894: 00000005
00291898: D776461F
0029189C: 0000052C
002918A0: 00000016
002918A4: 00000544
002918A8: 00000014
002918AC: 00000005
002918B0: 17AB1C6F
002918B4: 00000558
002918B8: 0000003E
002918BC: 00000598
002918C0: 00000014
002918C4: 00000005
002918C8: A61B76B1
002918CC: 000005AC
002918D0: 0000003E
002918D4: 000005EC
002918D8: 00000014
002918DC: 00000005
002918E0: BBF34EA2
002918E4: 00000600
002918E8: 00000020
002918EC: 00000624
002918F0: 00000014
002918F4: 00000006
002918F8: 43E85C52
002918FC: 00000638
00291900: 00000048
00291904: 00000684
00291908: 00000014
0029190C: 00000006
00291910: 13199490
00291914: 00000698
00291918: 00000048
0029191C: 000006E4
00291920: 00000014
00291924: 00000006
00291928: 00780073
0029192C: 006F0073
00291930: 002E0061
00291934: 006C0064
00291938: 0000006C
0029193C: 00000014
00291940: 00000002
00291944: 00000000
00291948: 00000000
0029194C: 00000000
00291950: 003A0043
00291954: 0057005C
00291958: 006E0069
0029195C: 006F0064
00291960: 00730077
00291964: 0073005C
00291968: 00730079
0029196C: 00650074
00291970: 0033006D
00291974: 005C0032
00291978: 00780073
0029197C: 006F0073
00291980: 002E0061
00291984: 006C0064
00291988: 0000006C
0029198C: 00000014
00291990: 0000000A
00291994: 00000000
00291998: 00000000
0029199C: 00000000
002919A0: 003A0043
002919A4: 0057005C
002919A8: 006E0069
002919AC: 006F0064
002919B0: 00730077
002919B4: 0053005C
002919B8: 00730079
002919BC: 004F0057
002919C0: 00360057
002919C4: 005C0034
002919C8: 00780073
002919CC: 006F0073
002919D0: 002E0061
002919D4: 006C0064
002919D8: 0000006C
002919DC: 00000014
002919E0: 0000000A
002919E4: 00000000
002919E8: 00000000
002919EC: 00000000
002919F0: 00640047
002919F4: 00500069
002919F8: 0075006C
002919FC: 002E0073
00291A00: 006C0064
00291A04: 0000006C
00291A08: 00000014
00291A0C: 00000002
00291A10: 00000000
00291A14: 00000000
00291A18: 00000000
00291A1C: 003A0043
00291A20: 0057005C
00291A24: 006E0069
00291A28: 006F0064
00291A2C: 00730077
00291A30: 0073005C
00291A34: 00730079
00291A38: 00650074
00291A3C: 0033006D
00291A40: 005C0032
00291A44: 00640047
00291A48: 00500069
00291A4C: 0075006C
00291A50: 002E0073
00291A54: 006C0064
00291A58: 0000006C
00291A5C: 00000014
00291A60: 0000000A
00291A64: 00000000
00291A68: 00000000
00291A6C: 00000000
00291A70: 003A0043
00291A74: 0057005C
00291A78: 006E0069
00291A7C: 006F0064
00291A80: 00730077
00291A84: 0053005C
00291A88: 00730079
00291A8C: 004F0057
00291A90: 00360057
00291A94: 005C0034
00291A98: 00640047
00291A9C: 00500069
00291AA0: 0075006C
00291AA4: 002E0073
00291AA8: 006C0064
00291AAC: 0000006C
00291AB0: 00000014
00291AB4: 0000000A
00291AB8: 00000000
00291ABC: 00000000
00291AC0: 00000000
00291AC4: 006F0063
00291AC8: 0063006D
00291ACC: 006C0074
00291AD0: 00320033
00291AD4: 0064002E
00291AD8: 006C006C
00291ADC: 00000000
00291AE0: 00000014
00291AE4: 00000002
00291AE8: 00000000
00291AEC: 00000000
00291AF0: 00000000
00291AF4: 003A0043
00291AF8: 0057005C
00291AFC: 006E0069
00291B00: 006F0064
00291B04: 00730077
00291B08: 0073005C
00291B0C: 00730079
00291B10: 00650074
00291B14: 0033006D
00291B18: 005C0032
00291B1C: 006F0063
00291B20: 0063006D
00291B24: 006C0074
00291B28: 00320033
00291B2C: 0064002E
00291B30: 006C006C
00291B34: 00000000
00291B38: 00000014
00291B3C: 0000000A
00291B40: 00000000
00291B44: 00000000
00291B48: 00000000
00291B4C: 003A0043
00291B50: 0057005C
00291B54: 006E0069
00291B58: 006F0064
00291B5C: 00730077
00291B60: 0053005C
00291B64: 00730079
00291B68: 004F0057
00291B6C: 00360057
00291B70: 005C0034
00291B74: 006F0063
00291B78: 0063006D
00291B7C: 006C0074
00291B80: 00320033
00291B84: 0064002E
00291B88: 006C006C
00291B8C: 00000000
00291B90: 00000014
00291B94: 0000000A
00291B98: 00000000
00291B9C: 00000000
00291BA0: 00000000
00291BA4: 00780073
00291BA8: 006F0073
00291BAC: 00700061
00291BB0: 002E0073
00291BB4: 006C0064
00291BB8: 0000006C
00291BBC: 00000014
00291BC0: 00000002
00291BC4: 00000000
00291BC8: 00000000
00291BCC: 00000000
00291BD0: 003A0043
00291BD4: 0057005C
00291BD8: 006E0069
00291BDC: 006F0064
00291BE0: 00730077
00291BE4: 0073005C
00291BE8: 00730079
00291BEC: 00650074
00291BF0: 0033006D
00291BF4: 005C0032
00291BF8: 00780073
00291BFC: 006F0073
00291C00: 00700061
00291C04: 002E0073
00291C08: 006C0064
00291C0C: 0000006C
00291C10: 00000014
00291C14: 0000000A
00291C18: 00000000
00291C1C: 00000000
00291C20: 00000000
00291C24: 003A0043
00291C28: 0057005C
00291C2C: 006E0069
00291C30: 006F0064
00291C34: 00730077
00291C38: 0053005C
00291C3C: 00730079
00291C40: 004F0057
00291C44: 00360057
00291C48: 005C0034
00291C4C: 00780073
00291C50: 006F0073
00291C54: 00700061
00291C58: 002E0073
00291C5C: 006C0064
00291C60: 0000006C
00291C64: 00000014
00291C68: 0000000A
00291C6C: 00000000
00291C70: 00000000
00291C74: 00000000
00291C78: 00780073
00291C7C: 006F0073
00291C80: 00700061
00291C84: 002E0073
00291C88: 006C0074
00291C8C: 00000062
00291C90: 00000014
00291C94: 00000002
00291C98: 00000000
00291C9C: 00000000
00291CA0: 00000000
00291CA4: 003A0043
00291CA8: 0057005C
00291CAC: 006E0069
00291CB0: 006F0064
00291CB4: 00730077
00291CB8: 0073005C
00291CBC: 00730079
00291CC0: 00650074
00291CC4: 0033006D
00291CC8: 005C0032
00291CCC: 00780073
00291CD0: 006F0073
00291CD4: 00700061
00291CD8: 002E0073
00291CDC: 006C0074
00291CE0: 00000062
00291CE4: 00000014
00291CE8: 0000000A
00291CEC: 00000000
00291CF0: 00000000
00291CF4: 00000000
00291CF8: 003A0043
00291CFC: 0057005C
00291D00: 006E0069
00291D04: 006F0064
00291D08: 00730077
00291D0C: 0053005C
00291D10: 00730079
00291D14: 004F0057
00291D18: 00360057
00291D1C: 005C0034
00291D20: 00780073
00291D24: 006F0073
00291D28: 00700061
00291D2C: 002E0073
00291D30: 006C0074
00291D34: 00000062
00291D38: 00000014
00291D3C: 0000000A
00291D40: 00000000
00291D44: 00000000
00291D48: 00000000
00291D4C: 006F0063
00291D50: 0063006D
00291D54: 006C0074
00291D58: 00320033
00291D5C: 0064002E
00291D60: 006C006C
00291D64: 006D002E
00291D68: 00690075
00291D6C: 00000000
00291D70: 00000014
00291D74: 00000002
00291D78: 00000000
00291D7C: 00000000
00291D80: 00000000
00291D84: 003A0043
00291D88: 0057005C
00291D8C: 006E0069
00291D90: 006F0064
00291D94: 00730077
00291D98: 0073005C
00291D9C: 00730079
00291DA0: 00650074
00291DA4: 0033006D
00291DA8: 005C0032
00291DAC: 006F0063
00291DB0: 0063006D
00291DB4: 006C0074
00291DB8: 00320033
00291DBC: 0064002E
00291DC0: 006C006C
00291DC4: 006D002E
00291DC8: 00690075
00291DCC: 00000000
00291DD0: 00000014
00291DD4: 0000000A
00291DD8: 00000000
00291DDC: 00000000
00291DE0: 00000000
00291DE4: 003A0043
00291DE8: 0057005C
00291DEC: 006E0069
00291DF0: 006F0064
00291DF4: 00730077
00291DF8: 0053005C
00291DFC: 00730079
00291E00: 004F0057
00291E04: 00360057
00291E08: 005C0034
00291E0C: 006F0063
00291E10: 0063006D
00291E14: 006C0074
00291E18: 00320033
00291E1C: 0064002E
00291E20: 006C006C
00291E24: 006D002E
00291E28: 00690075
00291E2C: 00000000
00291E30: 00000014
00291E34: 0000000A
00291E38: 00000000
00291E3C: 00000000
00291E40: 00000000
00291E44: 0000000B
00291E48: 00000700
00291E4C: 00000001
00291E50: 00000758
00291E54: 00000003
00291E58: 0000075C
00291E5C: 00000003
00291E60: 00000768
00291E64: 00000000
00291E68: 00000000
00291E6C: 00000002
00291E70: 00000774
00291E74: 00000001
00291E78: 0000077C
00291E7C: 00000002
00291E80: 00000780
00291E84: 00000000
00291E88: 00000000
00291E8C: 00000003
00291E90: 00000788
00291E94: 00000003
00291E98: 00000794
00291E9C: 00000000
00291EA0: 00000000
00291EA4: 0000008C
00291EA8: 000000D4
00291EAC: 000000EC
00291EB0: 00000164
00291EB4: 0000005C
00291EB8: 00000134
00291EBC: 0000014C
00291EC0: 0000002C
00291EC4: 000000BC
00291EC8: 0000011C
00291ECC: 00000104
00291ED0: 000001C4
00291ED4: 00000044
00291ED8: 00000074
00291EDC: 000000A4
00291EE0: 0000017C
00291EE4: 00000194
00291EE8: 000001AC
00291EEC: 64487353
00291EF0: 0000002C
00291EF4: 00000001
00291EF8: 00000001
00291EFC: 00000001
00291F00: 0000001B
00291F04: 0000002C
00291F08: 00000001
00291F0C: 00000DC0
00291F10: 00000000
00291F14: 00000000
00291F18: C2202D0A
00291F1C: 000002B4
00291F20: 0000001E
00291F24: 000002D4
00291F28: 00000052
00291F2C: 00000004
00291F30: 4B72E28F
00291F34: 00000328
00291F38: 00000018
00291F3C: 00000344
00291F40: 0000004C
00291F44: 00000004
00291F48: BF8E2348
00291F4C: 00000390
00291F50: 00000022
00291F54: 000003B4
00291F58: 00000056
00291F5C: 00000004
00291F60: 6DC3F6FD
00291F64: 0000040C
00291F68: 0000001E
00291F6C: 0000042C
00291F70: 00000052
00291F74: 00000004
00291F78: EACB0F6D
00291F7C: 00000480
00291F80: 00000022
00291F84: 000004A4
00291F88: 00000056
00291F8C: 00000004
00291F90: 62B796D2
00291F94: 000004FC
00291F98: 0000001E
00291F9C: 0000051C
00291FA0: 00000052
00291FA4: 00000004
00291FA8: 2A615CFF
00291FAC: 00000570
00291FB0: 00000024
00291FB4: 00000598
00291FB8: 00000058
00291FBC: 00000004
00291FC0: 51913E59
00291FC4: 000005F0
00291FC8: 00000016
00291FCC: 00000608
00291FD0: 0000004A
00291FD4: 00000004
00291FD8: A5DE204F
00291FDC: 00000654
00291FE0: 0000001A
00291FE4: 00000670
00291FE8: 0000004E
00291FEC: 00000004
00291FF0: 25002E4F
00291FF4: 000006C0
00291FF8: 0000001A
00291FFC: 000006DC
00292000: 0000004E
00292004: 00000004
00292008: BE68A734
0029200C: 0000072C
00292010: 0000001E
00292014: 0000074C
00292018: 00000052
0029201C: 00000004
00292020: 9CD5B65F
00292024: 000007A0
00292028: 0000001C
0029202C: 000007C0
00292030: 00000050
00292034: 00000004
00292038: B1612216
0029203C: 00000810
00292040: 00000010
00292044: 00000824
00292048: 00000044
0029204C: 00000004
00292050: 3EC77655
00292054: 00000868
00292058: 0000001A
0029205C: 00000884
00292060: 0000004E
00292064: 00000004
00292068: B2D54652
0029206C: 000008D4
00292070: 0000000C
00292074: 000008E4
00292078: 00000040
0029207C: 00000004
00292080: 73D3DCCE
00292084: 00000924
00292088: 0000000C
0029208C: 00000934
00292090: 00000040
00292094: 00000004
00292098: 5214E84D
0029209C: 00000974
002920A0: 0000000E
002920A4: 00000984
002920A8: 00000042
002920AC: 00000004
002920B0: AB5FC3A6
002920B4: 000009C8
002920B8: 00000012
002920BC: 000009DC
002920C0: 00000046
002920C4: 00000004
002920C8: 8461E2C8
002920CC: 00000A24
002920D0: 00000020
002920D4: 00000A48
002920D8: 00000054
002920DC: 00000004
002920E0: 1645117B
002920E4: 00000A9C
002920E8: 0000001A
002920EC: 00000AB8
002920F0: 0000004E
002920F4: 00000004
002920F8: 162381D3
002920FC: 00000B08
00292100: 00000018
00292104: 00000B24
00292108: 0000004C
0029210C: 00000004
00292110: 8CF964DA
00292114: 00000B70
00292118: 0000001A
0029211C: 00000B8C
00292120: 0000004E
00292124: 00000004
00292128: 321E02A8
0029212C: 00000BDC
00292130: 00000022
00292134: 00000C00
00292138: 00000056
0029213C: 00000004
00292140: F4E8060F
00292144: 00000C58
00292148: 0000001A
0029214C: 00000C74
00292150: 0000004E
00292154: 00000004
00292158: AC1B740A
0029215C: 00000CC4
00292160: 00000008
00292164: 00000CD0
00292168: 0000003C
0029216C: 00000004
00292170: 6F945AFD
00292174: 00000D0C
00292178: 00000010
0029217C: 00000D20
00292180: 00000044
00292184: 00000004
00292188: 9B53C04D
0029218C: 00000D64
00292190: 00000012
00292194: 00000D78
00292198: 00000046
0029219C: 00000004
002921A0: 006F0054
002921A4: 006C006F
002921A8: 00610062
002921AC: 00570072
002921B0: 006E0069
002921B4: 006F0064
002921B8: 00330077
002921BC: 00000032
002921C0: 00000018
002921C4: 00000000
002921C8: 0000001E
002921CC: 00000018
002921D0: 00000018
002921D4: 0000030C
002921D8: 006F0054
002921DC: 006C006F
002921E0: 00610062
002921E4: 00570072
002921E8: 006E0069
002921EC: 006F0064
002921F0: 00330077
002921F4: 00000032
002921F8: 006F0063
002921FC: 0063006D
00292200: 006C0074
00292204: 00320033
00292208: 0064002E
0029220C: 006C006C
00292210: 00000000
00292214: 006F0043
00292218: 0062006D
0029221C: 0042006F
00292220: 0078006F
00292224: 00780045
00292228: 00320033
0029222C: 00000000
00292230: 00000018
00292234: 00000000
00292238: 00000018
0029223C: 00000018
00292240: 00000018
00292244: 00000376
00292248: 006F0043
0029224C: 0062006D
00292250: 0042006F
00292254: 0078006F
00292258: 00780045
0029225C: 00320033
00292260: 00630000
00292264: 006D006F
00292268: 00740063
0029226C: 0033006C
00292270: 002E0032
00292274: 006C0064
00292278: 0000006C
0029227C: 0073006D
00292280: 00740063
00292284: 0073006C
00292288: 0074005F
0029228C: 00610072
00292290: 006B0063
00292294: 00610062
00292298: 00330072
0029229C: 00000032
002922A0: 00000018
002922A4: 00000000
002922A8: 00000022
002922AC: 00000018
002922B0: 00000018
002922B4: 000003F0
002922B8: 0073006D
002922BC: 00740063
002922C0: 0073006C
002922C4: 0074005F
002922C8: 00610072
002922CC: 006B0063
002922D0: 00610062
002922D4: 00330072
002922D8: 00000032
002922DC: 006F0063
002922E0: 0063006D
002922E4: 006C0074
002922E8: 00320033
002922EC: 0064002E
002922F0: 006C006C
002922F4: 00000000
002922F8: 0073006D
002922FC: 00740063
00292300: 0073006C
00292304: 0075005F
00292308: 00640070
0029230C: 0077006F
00292310: 0033006E
00292314: 00000032
00292318: 00000018
0029231C: 00000000
00292320: 0000001E
00292324: 00000018
00292328: 00000018
0029232C: 00000464
00292330: 0073006D
00292334: 00740063
00292338: 0073006C
0029233C: 0075005F
00292340: 00640070
00292344: 0077006F
00292348: 0033006E
0029234C: 00000032
00292350: 006F0063
00292354: 0063006D
00292358: 006C0074
0029235C: 00320033
00292360: 0064002E
00292364: 006C006C
00292368: 00000000
0029236C: 0073006D
00292370: 00740063
00292374: 0073006C
00292378: 0070005F
0029237C: 006F0072
00292380: 00720067
00292384: 00730065
00292388: 00330073
0029238C: 00000032
00292390: 00000018
00292394: 00000000
00292398: 00000022
0029239C: 00000018
002923A0: 00000018
002923A4: 000004E0
002923A8: 0073006D
002923AC: 00740063
002923B0: 0073006C
002923B4: 0070005F
002923B8: 006F0072
002923BC: 00720067
002923C0: 00730065
002923C4: 00330073
002923C8: 00000032
002923CC: 006F0063
002923D0: 0063006D
002923D4: 006C0074
002923D8: 00320033
002923DC: 0064002E
002923E0: 006C006C
002923E4: 00000000
002923E8: 0073006D
002923EC: 00740063
002923F0: 0073006C
002923F4: 0068005F
002923F8: 0074006F
002923FC: 0065006B
00292400: 00330079
00292404: 00000032
00292408: 00000018
0029240C: 00000000
00292410: 0000001E
00292414: 00000018
00292418: 00000018
0029241C: 00000554
00292420: 0073006D
00292424: 00740063
00292428: 0073006C
0029242C: 0068005F
00292430: 0074006F
00292434: 0065006B
00292438: 00330079
0029243C: 00000032
00292440: 006F0063
00292444: 0063006D
00292448: 006C0074
0029244C: 00320033
00292450: 0064002E
00292454: 006C006C
00292458: 00000000
0029245C: 0073006D
00292460: 00740063
00292464: 0073006C
00292468: 0073005F
0029246C: 00610074
00292470: 00750074
00292474: 00620073
00292478: 00720061
0029247C: 00320033
00292480: 00000000
00292484: 00000018
00292488: 00000000
0029248C: 00000024
00292490: 00000018
00292494: 00000018
00292498: 000005D6
0029249C: 0073006D
002924A0: 00740063
002924A4: 0073006C
002924A8: 0073005F
002924AC: 00610074
002924B0: 00750074
002924B4: 00620073
002924B8: 00720061
002924BC: 00320033
002924C0: 00630000
002924C4: 006D006F
002924C8: 00740063
002924CC: 0033006C
002924D0: 002E0032
002924D4: 006C0064
002924D8: 0000006C
002924DC: 00790053
002924E0: 00480073
002924E4: 00610065
002924E8: 00650064
002924EC: 00330072
002924F0: 00000032
002924F4: 00000018
002924F8: 00000000
002924FC: 00000016
00292500: 00000018
00292504: 00000018
00292508: 00000638
0029250C: 00790053
00292510: 00480073
00292514: 00610065
00292518: 00650064
0029251C: 00330072
00292520: 00000032
00292524: 006F0063
00292528: 0063006D
0029252C: 006C0074
00292530: 00320033
00292534: 0064002E
00292538: 006C006C
0029253C: 00000000
00292540: 00790053
00292544: 004C0073
00292548: 00730069
0029254C: 00560074
00292550: 00650069
00292554: 00330077
00292558: 00000032
0029255C: 00000018
00292560: 00000000
00292564: 0000001A
00292568: 00000018
0029256C: 00000018
00292570: 000006A4
00292574: 00790053
00292578: 004C0073
0029257C: 00730069
00292580: 00560074
00292584: 00650069
00292588: 00330077
0029258C: 00000032
00292590: 006F0063
00292594: 0063006D
00292598: 006C0074
0029259C: 00320033
002925A0: 0064002E
002925A4: 006C006C
002925A8: 00000000
002925AC: 00790053
002925B0: 00540073
002925B4: 00650072
002925B8: 00560065
002925BC: 00650069
002925C0: 00330077
002925C4: 00000032
002925C8: 00000018
002925CC: 00000000
002925D0: 0000001A
002925D4: 00000018
002925D8: 00000018
002925DC: 00000710
002925E0: 00790053
002925E4: 00540073
002925E8: 00650072
002925EC: 00560065
002925F0: 00650069
002925F4: 00330077
002925F8: 00000032
002925FC: 006F0063
00292600: 0063006D
00292604: 006C0074
00292608: 00320033
0029260C: 0064002E
00292610: 006C006C
00292614: 00000000
00292618: 00790053
0029261C: 00540073
00292620: 00620061
00292624: 006F0043
00292628: 0074006E
0029262C: 006F0072
00292630: 0033006C
00292634: 00000032
00292638: 00000018
0029263C: 00000000
00292640: 0000001E
00292644: 00000018
00292648: 00000018
0029264C: 00000784
00292650: 00790053
00292654: 00540073
00292658: 00620061
0029265C: 006F0043
00292660: 0074006E
00292664: 006F0072
00292668: 0033006C
0029266C: 00000032
00292670: 006F0063
00292674: 0063006D
00292678: 006C0074
0029267C: 00320033
00292680: 0064002E
00292684: 006C006C
00292688: 00000000
0029268C: 00790053
00292690: 00490073
00292694: 00410050
00292698: 00640064
0029269C: 00650072
002926A0: 00730073
002926A4: 00320033
002926A8: 00000000
002926AC: 00000018
002926B0: 00000000
002926B4: 0000001C
002926B8: 00000018
002926BC: 00000018
002926C0: 000007F6
002926C4: 00790053
002926C8: 00490073
002926CC: 00410050
002926D0: 00640064
002926D4: 00650072
002926D8: 00730073
002926DC: 00320033
002926E0: 00630000
002926E4: 006D006F
002926E8: 00740063
002926EC: 0033006C
002926F0: 002E0032
002926F4: 006C0064
002926F8: 0000006C
002926FC: 00790053
00292700: 00500073
00292704: 00670061
00292708: 00720065
0029270C: 00000000
00292710: 00000018
00292714: 00000000
00292718: 00000010
0029271C: 00000018
00292720: 00000018
00292724: 0000084E
00292728: 00790053
0029272C: 00500073
00292730: 00670061
00292734: 00720065
00292738: 00630000
0029273C: 006D006F
00292740: 00740063
00292744: 0033006C
00292748: 002E0032
0029274C: 006C0064
00292750: 0000006C
00292754: 0061004E
00292758: 00690074
0029275C: 00650076
00292760: 006F0046
00292764: 0074006E
00292768: 00740043
0029276C: 0000006C
00292770: 00000018
00292774: 00000000
00292778: 0000001A
0029277C: 00000018
00292780: 00000018
00292784: 000008B8
00292788: 0061004E
0029278C: 00690074
00292790: 00650076
00292794: 006F0046
00292798: 0074006E
0029279C: 00740043
002927A0: 0000006C
002927A4: 006F0063
002927A8: 0063006D
002927AC: 006C0074
002927B0: 00320033
002927B4: 0064002E
002927B8: 006C006C
002927BC: 00000000
002927C0: 00750042
002927C4: 00740074
002927C8: 006E006F
002927CC: 00000000
002927D0: 00000018
002927D4: 00000000
002927D8: 0000000C
002927DC: 00000018
002927E0: 00000018
002927E4: 0000090A
002927E8: 00750042
002927EC: 00740074
002927F0: 006E006F
002927F4: 00630000
002927F8: 006D006F
002927FC: 00740063
00292800: 0033006C
00292804: 002E0032
00292808: 006C0064
0029280C: 0000006C
00292810: 00740053
00292814: 00740061
00292818: 00630069
0029281C: 00000000
00292820: 00000018
00292824: 00000000
00292828: 0000000C
0029282C: 00000018
00292830: 00000018
00292834: 0000095A
00292838: 00740053
0029283C: 00740061
00292840: 00630069
00292844: 00630000
00292848: 006D006F
0029284C: 00740063
00292850: 0033006C
00292854: 002E0032
00292858: 006C0064
0029285C: 0000006C
00292860: 0069004C
00292864: 00740073
00292868: 006F0062
0029286C: 00000078
00292870: 00000018
00292874: 00000000
00292878: 0000000E
0029287C: 00000018
00292880: 00000018
00292884: 000009AC
00292888: 0069004C
0029288C: 00740073
00292890: 006F0062
00292894: 00000078
00292898: 006F0063
0029289C: 0063006D
002928A0: 006C0074
002928A4: 00320033
002928A8: 0064002E
002928AC: 006C006C
002928B0: 00000000
002928B4: 00630053
002928B8: 006F0072
002928BC: 006C006C
002928C0: 00610042
002928C4: 00000072
002928C8: 00000018
002928CC: 00000000
002928D0: 00000012
002928D4: 00000018
002928D8: 00000018
002928DC: 00000A08
002928E0: 00630053
002928E4: 006F0072
002928E8: 006C006C
002928EC: 00610042
002928F0: 00000072
002928F4: 006F0063
002928F8: 0063006D
002928FC: 006C0074
00292900: 00320033
00292904: 0064002E
00292908: 006C006C
0029290C: 00000000
00292910: 006F0074
00292914: 006C006F
00292918: 00690074
0029291C: 00730070
00292920: 0063005F
00292924: 0061006C
00292928: 00730073
0029292C: 00320033
00292930: 00000000
00292934: 00000018
00292938: 00000000
0029293C: 00000020
00292940: 00000018
00292944: 00000018
00292948: 00000A82
0029294C: 006F0074
00292950: 006C006F
00292954: 00690074
00292958: 00730070
0029295C: 0063005F
00292960: 0061006C
00292964: 00730073
00292968: 00320033
0029296C: 00630000
00292970: 006D006F
00292974: 00740063
00292978: 0033006C
0029297C: 002E0032
00292980: 006C0064
00292984: 0000006C
00292988: 00750042
0029298C: 00740074
00292990: 006E006F
00292994: 0069004C
00292998: 00740073
0029299C: 006F0042
002929A0: 00000078
002929A4: 00000018
002929A8: 00000000
002929AC: 0000001A
002929B0: 00000018
002929B4: 00000018
002929B8: 00000AEC
002929BC: 00750042
002929C0: 00740074
002929C4: 006E006F
002929C8: 0069004C
002929CC: 00740073
002929D0: 006F0042
00000078
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you running the game with Admin privileges?
Right click on the .exe for the game and select run as Administrator from the list.


----------

